

123D Circuit Simulator - yaddayadda
http://123d.circuits.io/

======
yaddayadda
123d.circuits.io currently quite as intuitive as some of its alternatives, but
it supports breadboard, schematic, and PCB views, it also has a novice level
simulation (e.g., the breadboard LED 'lights up'), and circuits can easily be
forked. I seen most of these features in other circuit simulators, but I
haven't seen any other circuit simulators that have _all_ of these features.

I'm definitely not a fan of their maker level pricing ($12/month for 5 private
circuits seems far too pricy for 5 circuits _and_ too few circuits for
$12/month). Hopefully they can develop partnerships with other hardware
suppliers and moderate their fees!

